# waiting for 6-edge-chat.facebook.com



## fspirt (Dec 26, 2014)

System:
Processor: Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00 GHz 2.99Ghz
Memory: 4 GB (max)
System Type: 64-bit
OS: Windows 7 SP1

Whenever I play a game on Farmville Google Chrome runs badly. It hangs up a lot waiting with the message *waiting for 6-edge-chat.facebook.com* in the status bar. IS there a fix for this? If so please give the steps to make the correction not just what the correction is.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Processor: Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00 GHz 2.99Ghz
> Memory: 4 GB (max)
> System Type: 64-bit
> OS: Windows 7 SP1


Download *MGADiag* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program.

Click "Continue".

Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).

Click the "Copy" button, then leave the MGADiag window open.

Return here, then paste the log in your next reply.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fspirt (Dec 26, 2014)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->
Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-XG76R-QR99J-3PHWJ
Windows Product Key Hash: jU/4n5QXJ10MyScCaOQ3tGoGo1s=
Windows Product ID: 00359-029-2673764-85110
Windows Product ID Type: 5
Windows License Type: Retail
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003
ID: {55A5EDAB-FA88-4B36-857E-5CA369E450A4}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Home Premium
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.140706-1506
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A
Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: B4D0AA8B-604-645_025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3
Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed
File Scan Data-->
Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{55A5EDAB-FA88-4B36-857E-5CA369E450A4}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-3PHWJ</PKey><PID>00359-029-2673764-85110</PID><PIDType>5</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-1816557269-1573413940-4024179996</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Dell Inc. </Manufacturer><Model>Dimension 9100 </Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Dell Inc. </Manufacturer><Version>A03</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="3"/><Date>20060707000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>69173007018400FC</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM/><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults> 
Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002
Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514
Name: Windows(R) 7, HomePremium edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, RETAIL channel
Activation ID: 2e7d060d-4714-40f2-9896-1e4f15b612ad
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00359-00170-029-267376-01-1033-7600.0000-0922010
Installation ID: 003875011036170771634312523304042394167561746230787126
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: 3PHWJ
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 4
Trusted time: 12/26/2014 12:14:03 PM
Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 11:27:2014 13:57
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: NAAAAAIABAABAAEAAAACAAAAAQABAAEA6GHoHmbqWKpI5BjdwhFoyMzRbs9iPdjtsqjsOw==
OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A
OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes, but no SLIC table
Windows marker version: N/A
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: N/A
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name OEMID Value OEMTableID Value
APIC DELL 9100 
FACP DELL 9100 
HPET DELL 9100 
BOOT DELL 9100 
MCFG DELL 9100 
SSDT DELL st_ex
ASF! DELL 9100


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm guessing you have a *Dell Dimension 9100* desktop that has an Intel Pentium IV 3.00 GHz processor.

I believe it's a 32-bit only processor, so I'm surprised Windows 7 64-bit is running in it.

What's the "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on it?

---------------------------------------------------------

I've requested someone to examine your MGADiag log, so be patient.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks to me like a perfectly legit retail license. Quite possibly an Upgrade (from XP or Vista) version.


----------



## fspirt (Dec 26, 2014)

The system info I initially sent is from my computer properties. 
Service tag: 5Q6LW71
EX Code: 12467131453


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

TerryNet:

Thanks.

---------------------------------------------------------

fspirt:

I've never used Google Chrome or Facebook, so I can't address your issue.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fspirt (Dec 26, 2014)

What about the GCOD, Gray Circle of Death issue with Flash Player in IE?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Service tag: 5Q6LW71
> EX Code: 12467131453


Your *Dell Dimension 9100* desktop.

Yours came with an Intel Pentium IV Prescott 630 3.00 GHz processor - which does support running Windows 64-bit. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try changing your dns servers from Verizon to either google or Open dns

I don't know why but Verizon and Comcast seem to get a load of problems with facebook apps

https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/
https://store.opendns.com/setup/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> What about the GCOD, Gray Circle of Death issue with Flash Player in IE?


It's a Facebook-related social networking game.

I don't use Facebook or any other social networking sites.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fspirt (Dec 26, 2014)

From what I've read so far Adobe Flash Player puts it out when it detects that memory is running low and stops processes to prevent a system crash.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's see if malware, spyware, etc. may be part of the issue.

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.
(Note: There may be several seconds delay before the progress bar appears, so be patient.)

Click the "Report" button.

When the log appears, save it.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fspirt (Dec 26, 2014)

Ok, I change over to the Google DNS and I no longer get the waiting 6 message, but boy does it run slow with the facebook game. It's sucking up 80-90% of memory and 85% CPU time. Works fine for all other URLs. Do you have any insight into the GCOD?


----------



## fspirt (Dec 26, 2014)

Can't download *AdwCleaner.exe. Norton says it's not safe and blocks it.*


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Did you do what I said and change dns settings. That solves it for the majority of people


----------



## fspirt (Dec 26, 2014)

I change over to the Google DNS and I no longer get the waiting 6 message, but boy does it run slow with the facebook game. It's sucking up 80-90% of memory and 85% CPU time. Works fine for all other URLs. Do you have any insight into the GCOD? I only get that with IE and not with Chrome.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

ADWcleaner is safe and used here all the time 
disable Norton to download it & allow it to run so we can check what might be wrong
I suspect it might be Norton itself causing the problems


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Farmville is memory hungry, let alone Chrome. Next time your playing take a look at Chromes task manager (Shift key + Esc) and see how much memory is being used. 4GB may be to little depending how much is running on the system. 

You could try:
If you have multiple tabs open during game play, try closing some. 
Don't have multiple browsers open at the same time, just use one. 
Take a look at Startup Programs and disable any that are not needed at startup. 

Just to note and from what I recall,
Using Chrome and with only Farmville open will use about 1GB of memory. The 1GB is split between the open tab and chromes built in flash-player (Shockwave). 4GB is borderline and recommended is 6-8GB. Crazy!!!


----------



## ChargerGreg (Dec 28, 2014)

It isn't a PC problem it's a FACEBOOK problem. My (3) PC'S have seen the same error all this month as well (December 2014). Facebook is hanging up on this edge chat thing and not loading.


----------



## kaliman4150 (Jan 16, 2015)

1-edge, 2-edge, 3-edge a cloud. These are cloud servers for facebook. If something doesnt quite load or doesnt load, its not because someone needs to now download some crap to their PC to run a diagnostic. It means the server, in this case 1-edge, 2-edge, 3-edge or up to 1,000,000 edge, is busy. Ive noticed this happens alot with facebook. But what I dont understand is how a simple question over why a server didnt respond is all of a sudden swamped by tons of messages saying download this virus fix to your PC to see where is the problem. WTF


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

kaliman4150
the facebook edge servers hanging are normally not due to an overload, but due to the ISP Name servers not keeping up quickly enough with the different IP numbers for the cloud servers. 

That is why using Open DNS or Google DNS which has a much quicker update time generally works better

The reason for a malware scan in some cases in this topic is not because of the edge servers hanging but the excessive memory user and flash problems, which can indicate an adware or spyware problem


----------

